# Hi another newbie



## anakat (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi,
My name is Anne, I live in the UK with my husband of more years than I care to think about  
Our lives are run by three cats Daisy 10, Tolly 3, and Chloe 2.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Anne, and welcome. Did you post pics of the kitties yet?

I'm Lea-Ann and have 7 kitties, of all assorted shapes and sizes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Anne! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Anne :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Anne!

I am staff to the two princesses you see below.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! Purrs to the fur gang.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Anne and welcome


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Anne! Lovely kitties and funny signature :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Anne...saw the pics of your babies, extremely cute! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------

